# Advice needed about being declined IVF on NHS



## SamEliza34 (Sep 10, 2021)

Hello. Unfortunately my partner can not have children naturally. We went to the doctor's where we we're offered NHS IVF. We went for all the tests and last minute we were informed that it would not be funded due to my partner having adopted a child from a previous marriage. I myself have no children. I was heartbroken as I feel like I am not allowed to have a chance of becoming a mother myself. I am finding it so hard to deal with. We can not afford IVF for a donor privately. Just looking for anyone who is going through the same experience or any advice would be much appreciated. Is it common for the criteria to change in different regions. 
Thankyou


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

I think there are a few options in the UK to help pay for ivf. Access fertility or complete fertility are just a few that can help you get a loan. Many that are offered the free goes in the UK often find they have better success paying privately. 
Or maybe try aboard. It is cheaper and many clinics are very advanced and have new ideas to help those get pregnant. We have been aboard as will as locally. So far has not worked but there are always options.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

I’m really sorry you are going through this, I don’t know if it is something that you might consider but my old clinic (Bourn Hall) offered reduced cost treatment for those willing to egg share.
Wishing you all the best
Amy xxx


----------



## SamEliza34 (Sep 10, 2021)

Amy76 said:


> I’m really sorry you are going through this, I don’t know if it is something that you might consider but my old clinic (Bourn Hall) offered reduced cost treatment for those willing to egg share.
> Wishing you all the best
> Amy xxx





Amy76 said:


> I’m really sorry you are going through this, I don’t know if it is something that you might consider but my old clinic (Bourn Hall) offered reduced cost treatment for those willing to egg share.
> Wishing you all the best
> Amy xxx


The borne hall is who we went through. I will look more into this as we weren't really offered any support or other information at the time. When you get so close and then being told that we wouldn't fit the criteria was just heart breaking. Just hope myself and my partner find a way 

Thankyou Amy xx


----------



## SamEliza34 (Sep 10, 2021)

Babiblue said:


> I think there are a few options in the UK to help pay for ivf. Access fertility or complete fertility are just a few that can help you get a loan. Many that are offered the free goes in the UK often find they have better success paying privately.
> Or maybe try aboard. It is cheaper and many clinics are very advanced and have new ideas to help those get pregnant. We have been aboard as will as locally. So far has not worked but there are always options.


Thankyou very much for this advice I will now start to have a look, you have pointed me in the right direction at were to start!


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

SamEliza34 said:


> Thankyou very much for this advice I will now start to have a look, you have pointed me in the right direction at were to start!


We never got funding from the state we had to try ourselves and we are still trying. I have friends that received 2 free goes and it did not work. They then went privately with the clinic they got pregnant. 
IF you want to go down the route of ivf then you will find a way. We remortgaged, got a credit card on low interest rate for larger amounts. We have sold a good few things to help and have cut back on alot. If you are trying to find ways to make money look on money saving expert (mse)and look in the debt section of the forum.The credit card thing is against mse advice but we had to at the time They have great ideas you can try. Even look at second job? You never know what might come from it.


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

SamEliza34

Its certainly worth talking to them, I hope you manage to find a way forward.

Amy x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Nowadays is not the best time to visit IVF clinics abroad, but they are really cheap. My clinic in Gdansk offers top notch IVF treatment with meds for 2,500 Euros. Their lab is one of the 10 best in the world and their service is of the best quality. Although in this forum I met ladies who underwent their treatments abroad even during COVID times. All the best


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

As has been said, if you are eligible for it egg sharing can bring the cost down dramatically. You may also be able to use abcivf who offer a fixed price all drugs included IVF cycle for £2,750. Good luck x


----------



## Cb123 (11 mo ago)

N3 and my partner were in a similar situation. He has infertility and i have a daughter from a previous so that made us noneligible. we were then told to go down NHS route by the private clinic because in NOV 2021 the CCG eligibility in my area (sussex) changed the eligibility criteria to: no children in this current relationship and only one person Having a child previously. This news has changed everything and out doctor has just sent off our referral. 

Things change, you never know what might happen tomorrow


----------

